# Complete M&P Starter Kit?



## KattChaos (Oct 3, 2017)

I was wondering if y'all know of any M&P Starter Kits? I have found a few but i wanted to see if there was any that y'all recommended. 

If not could someone please post a list of everything I need? 

Thank you, Katt


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 3, 2017)

There are quite a few melt and pour kits out there, but it's more about what you are trying to make. Here are a few examples...

https://www.brambleberry.com/Search...Relevance&display_type=List&search_return=all

Quite a few price points from $30 all the way up to $160.

Really all you need is...

-cups to melt the soap in
-knife to cut soap into chunks
-a mold of some kind
-microwave (or other heat source)
-soap stable colorants/fragrances

The last one you don't really "need", but who wants uncolored/unscented melt and pour soap?


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 3, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> There are quite a few melt and pour kits out there, but it's more about what you are trying to make. Here are a few examples...
> 
> https://www.brambleberry.com/Search...Relevance&display_type=List&search_return=all
> 
> ...


Kit wise I'm looking for something that once I use all the Base it comes with all I have to do is purchase more base and maybe some different fragrances & more colors and I'll be ready to go again.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 3, 2017)

If you don't like the look of Brambleberry's kits I'd suggest Wholesale Supplies Plus. The one time I attempted to actually make the kit they seemed pretty good about keeping the ingredients "even." Michaels would be another suggestion but they're kits are extremely basic and the instructions are horrible. I ended up melting the mold in my first Michaels kit, which led me into the soaping rabbit hole. 


I think most kits will leave you with a leftover ingredient or two. Not all of the ingredient amounts translate well to the packaging options available


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 3, 2017)

I've checked Michael's, Hobby Lobby & JoAnn's they were all so redonkalously expensive. Well now that I atleast know what all I need it should be fairly cheap & easy to round it all up. Thank you guys!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 3, 2017)

But hobby lobby have great kits that when you use the 40% coupon, is like 14 dollars.  You will not get any cheaper than that.


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 4, 2017)

Not my local one. But I'll show back and see if they were just out of stock or something. Thank you.


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 4, 2017)

My first Michaels kit was on clearance for $10 or so. 

If it helps any, Wholesale Supplies Plus has a huge end of the year sale. You just have to wait another two months or so. We are also getting into the "craft by Christmas" season, individual things may be on sale soon


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 4, 2017)

KattChaos said:


> I've checked Michael's, Hobby Lobby & JoAnn's they were all so redonkalously expensive.



And their base is not all that great.


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 4, 2017)

I planned on getting my base from Etsy. Cause I want a Goat Soap base. I was wanting to buy a kit so I could get everything i needed equipment wise in one go.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 4, 2017)

KattChaos said:


> I planned on getting my bae from Etsy. Cause I want a Goat Soap base. I was wanting to buy a lot so I could get everything i needed equipment wise in one go.



Make sure and compare prices of Etsy to suppliers. With shipping. I find suppliers, after shipping are usually much cheaper than Etsy, eBay, and other non-supplier places.


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 4, 2017)

Will do. That Etsy shipping is a killer for sure.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 4, 2017)

KattChaos said:


> Not my local one. But I'll show back and see if they were just out of stock or something. Thank you.


 

Look n this thread.  Although you may need to turn you neck to see the picture ... lol.  BTW they also have candle sets too, as I think you were the one asking for that too?  

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=64750


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 4, 2017)

That was me. Lol thank you


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Look n this thread.  Although you may need to turn you neck to see the picture ... lol.  BTW they also have candle sets too, as I think you were the one asking for that too?
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=64750


I saw all those at Michael's when I went. I guess I want something more fancy. Lol oh well, I've decided to go straight into CP. I'm going to suck it, come up with a rough estimate for everything and just guilt the husband into giving me the money for it. Lol


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the help. I've decided to go head first into CP instead of tiptoe around in MP before hand. Go big or go home


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 4, 2017)

No problem.  I know there is more to it than just getting a kit. But a kit from a craft store is a good inexpensive way to know if you want to continue with that craft.

After that,  well,  you might go crazy with molds and fragrances .... I know I did.


----------

